# samsung r519 aura t6500 seebi



## Ragnvald (3. Januar 2010)

hallo!

ich habe gerade die neue werbung eines saturn marktes neben mir liegen. dort ist ein notebook für 449€ im angebot, von der firma samsung.

ausstattung: intel core 2 duo t6500
                  geforce g105m
                  3072 mb ram
                  320 gb hdd
                  wlan b/g/n; brenner; webcam; kartenleser
                  15,6" hd super bright display
                  windows 7 home premium

ist die ausstattung in ordnung für den preis?

es sollte als multinotebook dienen. also office, filme schauen, internet und ein wenig spielen. hoffe man kann mit diesem call of duty 2 und 4 spielen.
muss ja nicht in der topauflösung sein ( pam und promod ). auch ein bisschen css wäre nicht schlecht.
soll eben als alltagsnotebook dienen, welches man auch mal schnell mit zu einem freund nehmen kann, um ein wenig zu spielen.
auch wäre es gut wenn das book nicht so laut ist.

also was sagt ihr?

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2010)

Die G 105M wird zum Spielen doch etwas schwach sein, s. Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste .


----------



## Ragnvald (3. Januar 2010)

meinst du nicht das sie für geringe bis mittlere auflösung reicht?


----------



## Nico88 (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe ein Samsung R560 Dilis. Bei dem Notebook ist die Kühlung so gut wie unhörbar. Und an sich ist die verarbeitung auf hohem niveau. Das R519 ist als Alltagsnotebook mit sicherheit gut. Auch die Preis/Leistung ist ok. Ich empfehle es dir für den Preis auf jeden fall.

Abstriche wirst du wohl nur bei der Spieleleistung machen müssen.

MfG Nico


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2010)

Ragnvald schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das sie für geringe bis mittlere auflösung reicht?



Hängt ja immer von den Spielen ab, welche Nennauflösung hat das Notebook ? Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce G 105M . Das Dumme am Notebook ist ja, dass es bis auf wenige Komponenten meistens nicht aufrüstbar ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

spielen ist damit schon arg knapp. erstmal wäre die frage, ob die graka DDR2 oder DDR3 RAM hat, und im besten falle, also DDR3, hat die karte mit ner vergleichbaren CPU maximal 2500 punkte bei 3Dmark06 - das ist zwar nur ein vager anhaltspunkt, aber mein notebook hat 4000 punkte, damit geht CoD4 auf low bis mittel einwandfrei, CoD6 aber nur auf low und bei singleplayer dann oft arg stotternd.

für 450€ kannst du aber auch nicht mehr erwarten. für ein bisschen mehr sollte es was mit ner 4570 geben, die wäre dann ca. mit meiner vergleichbar. wobei du bis nur 500€ vermutlich dann nicht so ne gute CPU dabei hast.


----------



## Ragnvald (3. Januar 2010)

danke erstmal für die antworten. 

es scheint eine 1366x768 auflösung zu sein. ingame kann man ja 800x600 4:3 einstellen. mit minimalen details.
wie geschrieben. soll nur mal auf lan und wenn man gerade bei einem freund ist sein. es handelt sich um call of duty 2 und 4 wie auch counterstrike source.

ich denke das cod 2 und css ohne probleme laufen sollten. nur bei cod 4 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

was mich auch noch beruhigt ist, das der lüfter anscheinend nicht sehr laut sein soll.

würde mich noch über weitere meinungen freuen.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## Ragnvald (3. Januar 2010)

@herbboy

es handelt sich um eine g105m mit 512mb ddr3 video ram

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

jo, dann könnte CoD4 laufen - aber garantieren kann ich das nicht. bei mir wie gesagt geht es auf low bis mittel, wobei ich wegen seltenen rucklern auf mittel im multiplayer dann doch nur auf low spiele.

CoD2 und css sollten aber kein thema sein.


----------



## redbull320 (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo is es besser oder schöechter als das Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Arell

von der preis leistung? es scheint ja ne besser gpu eingebut zu sein.. eig müsste es ein bessere verhältnis haben oderß?


was is besser bzw. schlechter?   und kennt jmd vllt die genaue bezeichnung?

mfg


----------



## Ragnvald (3. Januar 2010)

es geht ja auch nur um den multiplayer part. bin echt hin und hergerissen ob ich zu schlagen soll. 
zum filme gucken ist es ja auch geeignet und was mir persönlich auch noch gefällt. es soll ein matt schwarzes gehäuse besitzen.
mein vater besitzt ein hp notebook wo man jeden fingerabdruck sieht. finde ich persönlich sehr störend.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

@Ragnvald: is wie gesagt schwer zu sagen... die karte schafft crysis noch bei low in ~30FPS, das MÜSSTE also für CoD4 auch reichen... probier es halt aus, man kann es ja bei saturn inzwischen auch wieder zurückgeben wie bei versandbestellung. 


@redbull: das ist etwas besser, aber keinesfalls 150€ mehr wert. und für 600€ kriegst du was deutlich stärkeres, wenn es um spiele geht. Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131*HD4650*


----------



## Psierra117 (22. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
sry, dass ich diesen Thread wieder auspacke.

Ich habe mir den großen Bruder des Seebi gekauft.
Den Samsung r519 t6500 darilo. Gleiche Daten gleiches Aussehen nur größere Festplatte. (500gb anstatt 320gb)

Da ist mir aufgeefallen, das überhaupt nicht die g105m (g98m)verbaut ist, sondern eine Grafikkarte mit dem gt218 Chip und den Taktraten der quadro nvs 2100m.

angegeben ist bei Samsung trotzdem, dass eine g105m verbaut ist.

Der Haken die Geforce g105m Produkt code : n10m-ge1 --> g98m chip.
Produkt verbaute "g105m" : n10m-ge --> gt 218 Chip

Die Samsung g105m ist eine schlechtere g210m also durchaus in der Lage aktuellere Spiele mit mittleren Auflösungen laufen zulassen.

Hieraus weiß ich, dass n10m-ge = gt218
NVIDIA 40nm mobile GPU lineup

Ich hoffe ich konnte einen Fehler bei der Namensvergebung seitens Samsung aufdecken^^

lg Psierra117


----------

